# Should I move to Hong Kong?



## clark315 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi,

I am currently in my last year at the University of Florida in the USA and will be completing my degree in Finance later in the year. My girlfriend graduated a few months back, and will be in Hong Kong by the time I graduate (She is a HK/Australian citizen). We are serious and have been dating for a couple years now. I was considering my options and one I am considering is to try to find entry level work in Hong Kong when I graduate.

1) How hard would it to get a working VISA in HK, not having any sort of job lined up? I would probably just have to go over and look for work upon my arrival if that was possible.
2) Not knowing much Cantonese and only a little bit of Mandarin, what kind of hindrances would I have in my job search? Would I still be able to find an entry level job in finance?
3) What kind of salary and hours could I expect for this type of job?

Thanks for any help you all can provide, it would be much appreciated!


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*Hello*



clark315 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently in my last year at the University of Florida in the USA and will be completing my degree in Finance later in the year. My girlfriend graduated a few months back, and will be in Hong Kong by the time I graduate (She is a HK/Australian citizen). We are serious and have been dating for a couple years now. I was considering my options and one I am considering is to try to find entry level work in Hong Kong when I graduate.
> 
> ...


Hello there, Im from Miami and i have been in Hong Kong for about 3 years now. You dont need to know much of any other language than English but it will help if you knew the local language. Hong Kong is a lot more faster, noisier, crowded, expensive, humid and rainier than Miami. JW


----------

